# Joytech eVic Primo Mini 80W Mod - ✅✅✅



## Max (24/4/17)

Good Evening All - Please can some of the Suppliers confirm if you are bringing in this mod.

Thank You all so much for your excellent service and support and looking forward to your soonest possible comments.

@Maxxis @Sir Vape @KieranD @Mari @Stroodlepuff @Vaperite South Africa @Vapers Corner. 

Looking for the Silver one - the first on the Left. 
_
The eVic Primo Mini _is a compact starter mod available in multiple attractive colors, sporting a large 1.3 inch OLED display and a new easy-to-go interface. Powered by single 18650 battery, the mod can easily reach up to a maximum output power of 80W. It features a bottom battery lid which is flexible to change. 

The exquisite spring loaded 510 connector of the eVicPrimo Mini is applicable for tanks with 510 length ranged at 4.0mm to 5.5mm. Tanks are also free to goup to 25mm diameter as you prefer.


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/17)

This is being stocked arrive by us later this week / early next week.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Max (25/4/17)

Hi @Gizmo - that's cool news - any thoughts on the price in the meantime - hope you have the Silver & Black one incoming. 

Best Regards - Max


----------



## KZOR (25/4/17)

@Gizmo 
Any chance of booking one in advance?


----------



## Max (3/5/17)

Hi @Gizmo - Please Squire - do you possibly have any Feedback - at this time - regarding the eVic Primo Mini 80W. 

Thank You so much and looking forward to your soonest possible reply. 

Best Regards - Max
CC @KZOR


----------



## Gizmo (3/5/17)

@Max take a look

https://www.vapeking.co.za/joyetech-evic-primo-mini-starter-kit.html


----------



## KZOR (3/5/17)

Gizmo said:


> @Max take a look



That's not the Primo Mini ! It is just the Evic Primo version.
I think you have the wrong pictures because your description is correct.

This is ..........


----------



## Max (3/5/17)

Hi @Gizmo - that's good - and the eVic Primo Mini Mod on it's own without the Tank - is that possible...??


----------



## Gizmo (3/5/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Gizmo - that's good - and the eVic Primo Mini Mod on it's own without the Tank - is that possible...??



Not at the moment max unfortunately


----------



## Gizmo (3/5/17)

KZOR said:


> That's not the Primo Mini ! It is just the Evic Primo version.
> I think you have the wrong pictures because your description is correct.
> 
> This is ..........
> View attachment 93565



It is that. The image is wrong. Changed


----------



## Sir Vape (4/5/17)

Have Primo Mini mods only coming in next week


----------



## Max (4/5/17)

Hi @Sir Vape - Please can you confirm if its the mods are going to be sold as a separate mod or will the mod only be sold as part of a kit. 

Thank You so much for your awesome service and looking forward to your soonest comments. 

Best Regards - Max


----------



## Sir Vape (4/5/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Sir Vape - Please can you confirm if its the mods are going to be sold as a separate mod or will the mod only be sold as part of a kit.
> 
> Thank You so much for your awesome service and looking forward to your soonest comments.
> 
> Best Regards - Max



Only the mod Max. Not a fan of the tanks. Mod looks killer though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (4/5/17)

That is Awesome    @Sir Vape


----------



## Sir Vape (11/5/17)

Primo Mini Mods in stock!!!





https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (11/5/17)

Only one color!
Unfortunately not the one i wanted.
Such a shame.


----------



## KZOR (17/5/17)

Sweet Potatos ...... ordered the beloved blue one from @BumbleBee.
Thanks a million for the headsup on your new stock.   
@Max ....... http://vapeguy.co.za/joyetech-primo-mini-mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Sweet Potatos ...... ordered the beloved blue one from @BumbleBee.
> Thanks a million for the headsup on your new stock.
> @Max ....... http://vapeguy.co.za/joyetech-primo-mini-mod


Anytime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (17/5/17)

Hi @KZOR - thank you for that - I'm glad you got the Blue one you were after  

I was after the Silver one - Frikken Awesome Mod - got mine from Sir Vape - just down the road from me. 

Take Care and Chat soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan (18/5/17)

Max said:


> Hi @KZOR - thank you for that - I'm glad you got the Blue one you were after
> 
> I was after the Silver one - Frikken Awesome Mod - got mine from Sir Vape - just down the road from me.
> 
> Take Care and Chat soon.



Hi @Max 

Have you had time to use this mod yet? I'm looking to replace my old Subox. 

Thanks,


----------



## Max (18/5/17)

Hi @Lehan 

Yes - I have - the LG 3000 just slipped into place - the underside locking door clicked into place - the 5 clicks worked spot on - the settings menu is very user friendly - and a very very smooth process indeed - runs my Ammit Single Coil RTA with ease - the Display Screen is Frikken Awesome - so as an 80W Mod - has done exactly what it is meant to do - it's not an HE Mod - that's for sure - but it is cool.   

Hope the above helps.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

